# المرأه ..... يالها من كائن غريب !



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

*المرأه ..... يالها من كائن غريب !*

*إن أمتكلتها فقد أمتلكت معها كل الكون*
*وستجدها لك سندأ حكيماً وكل العون*

*فهي كالطفل الصغير معك تسكن هادئه*
*وبين طيات السكون ستراها خُطفت حالمه*

*وإن نظرت لها بطرف العين ستفهمك*
*وبالحنان تحتضن افكارك وبرفق سترشدك*

*تعتني بك وتهتم .... وتعطي معني لحياتك*
*ولأشواقك تجذب وتضم .... وستحلم معك أحلامك *

*تذوب كالثلج كلما اقتربت منها لتداعبها*
*وتصير كالندي المنعش حينما تحتضنها*

*تأملها وهي تحكي لك ما يدور*
*ستجدها وكأنها ملاك مكلاً بالنور*

*فهي عاشقه وعشقها دون نهايه*
*ومع كل قبله يتجدد فيها ويعود للبدايه*

*تحب .... تعشق ... تحلم .... تتأمل*
*كالنسيم ... كالندي ... كالربيع ... تتجمل*

*وكل هذا إن أمتلكتها *

*ولكن .... إن خاب حظك ولن تستطيع*
*ستري النور ظلام والجمال الساطع يضيع*

*ستجدها كالبركان الثائر الغاضب علي الكل*
*لاترحم ولا تشفق بل تدمر بقسوه ولن تمل*

*لأنها أحبت ومن يحب بصدق لا يحب الا مره*
*وإن ضاع حبها فالقلب سينبض نبضات مره*

*وستراها تحيا وحدها بين صفحات الذكريات*
*ومع مرور الزمن ستجد عشقها قد مات*

*ولن تعود للحب .... للعشق ... للحلم ... لتتأمل وتتكلم*
*بل ستصير كالريح .... كالمطر ... كالخريف ... ووحدها تتألم*

*وهذه هي المرأه ..... فيالها من كائن غريب*​


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمه للكل*

*أول مره اكتب عن المرأه وهذا مجرد رأي ووجهة نظر *

*وأنتفض المارد *

*وليكون بركه *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

يعنى خايفة بعد تعليقى تكون اخر مرة تكتب فيها عن المراة 
او 
تهوب جنبها 

هههههههههههههههههههههه
قلت استذوق 
نوين يا ما دخل مواضيعك وعلق 
يا بت يا اسميشيل علقى على الموضوع 
ونشنت يا فالحة على موضوع حالم ورومانسى 
وعن المراة 


يالا بقى حظك جة كدة 

موضوع حلو كوين 

ولما  انتم عارفين ان المراة كل حاجة 
وانكم لامواخذة تحصيل حاصل من غيرها 
مش بتتجوزوا المراة لية بدل ما تكتبوا وتكتبوا وتكتبوا وتكتبوا وتكتبوا عنها 

ملحوظة 
انا متزوجة  من زمان 
يعنى نصيحة لوجة اللة والوطن ومنتدى الكنيسة


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههه*
*نشنتي يا باشا*
*وشكراً علي مرورك الجميل*​ 


asmicheal قال:


> ولما انتم عارفين ان المراة كل حاجة
> وانكم لامواخذة تحصيل حاصل من غيرها
> مش بتتجوزوا المراة لية بدل ما تكتبوا وتكتبوا وتكتبوا وتكتبوا وتكتبوا عنها


 
*إيدي علي كتفك ...... هي فين المرأه ديه وأنا أخلص :hlp:*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا

موضوع جميل جدا

سلام ونعمه
​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2010)

*انا هارجع الصبح امخمخ ازي ما بتقولوه بمصر

انما في جملتين عجبوني بشكل؟؟

طبعاً كلها  بس دول ؟؟ تمام

*


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا​*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا*​
> *سلام ونعمه*​


 
*شكراً لمرورك حبيبي*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *انا هارجع الصبح امخمخ ازي ما بتقولوه بمصر*
> 
> *انما في جملتين عجبوني بشكل؟؟*
> 
> *طبعاً كلها بس دول ؟؟ تمام*


* منتطرك ..... يا حاج*
*وشكراً علي أهتماك لربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*



وأنتفض المارد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ربنا يستر منك*

*بجد انت تخوف*

*بس كلماتك ذوق ذوق عن المرأه بجد يا توين *

*حقيقي *

*بجد كلمات حلوه*

*بس بجد بجد بجد خليها حقيقه*

*احب من ترتبط بها و خليها جوا العين و عاملها علي انها بركان فعلا و بيطلع لافا كتير و ثائر و انت تعيش في امان ههههههه*

*كلمات رائعه من شاعر المنتدي *

*سلام*


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكراً يا تروث*
*ربنا يباك حياتك*
*وشكراً علي مرورك ...... وبقولك ال هتتجوزني ديه أمها دعيلها ههههههههه سوري مامتها هههههه*​ 


+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *كلمات رائعه من شاعر المنتدي *


*يااااااااااااااااااه بقالي كتير مسمعتش الكلمه ديه *
*من أيام الحبيب فريد ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه*
*مع ان ال اطلقها عليا الأخت العزيزه فراشه مسيحيه*
*ويارب برده ترجع بالسلامه *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*



أمها دعيلها ههههههههه سوري مامتها هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اه سوري قصدك داعيه عليها ههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *اه سوري قصدك داعيه عليها ههههههههههه*


 
*هههههه*
*ألبسي نضاره طيب* ​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *نشنتي يا باشا*
> *وشكراً علي مرورك الجميل*​
> ...


 


:download:


يا شابات توين مش لاقى واحدة تملا عينة 
قصدى يخلص عليها 
قصدى يخلص منها 
قصدى يريحنا منها 
قصدى يتجوزها 
فعلى من ترغب فى السيد كوين  قصدى توين 
التقدم لخطبتة هنا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

ودى اخر مرة توين هيتكلم عن المراءة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يا شابات توين مش لاقى واحدة تملا عينة
> قصدى يخلص عليها
> ...



*ههههههههه*
*وجاهز والله* :hlp:​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أبريل 2010)

مممممممممممممم لو نضاره شمس ممكن هههههههه


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااااه مين اللى بيتكلم عن المرأه 

مش مصدقه توين 

 وبعدين كنت ماشى اخر جمال 

فى النص الاول 

ليه غيرت رأيك كنت هتلاقى بنات كتير اوى بيتقدمولك 


كان كفايه الجزء الاول 

لكن بجد شاعر المنتدى وده حقك فعلا

​


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> مممممممممممممم لو نضاره شمس ممكن هههههههه


 
*أسألي روك أو كوبتك  :crazy_pil*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أبريل 2010)

> ليه غيرت رأيك كنت هتلاقى بنات كتير اوى بيتقدمولك


 
لو عنده شقه و عربيه و الذي منه يبقي علطول بقي كله هيتقدم ههههههه

دا مبقاش عصر الرومانسيه يا كاندي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *أسألي روك  :crazy_pil*​


 
خلاص هقوله يجيب لي النضاره


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لو عنده شقه و عربيه و الذي منه يبقي علطول بقي كله هيتقدم ههههههه
> 
> دا مبقاش عصر الرومانسيه يا كاندي



ههههههههههههههه

دى جوازه ع السريع يعنى 

علشان محدش يضيع وقته 

الجاهز يشيل ههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة من اجمل ما قرائت عن المراة

تسلم ايدك يا توين بجد

عجبني اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

وياريت تكتبلنا تاني 

بس المشكلة انك كدا هتطمعهم فينا

وعندي ليك عروسة حكاية

بس حاليا بتخلص مدة المراقبة بتاعتها

تخلص ونجوزهالك علشان تبقي ماشي في السليم ههههه


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااه مين اللى بيتكلم عن المرأه ​
> 
> مش مصدقه توين ​
> وبعدين كنت ماشى اخر جمال ​
> ...


* هههههههههه*
*أه توين ال بيتكلم *

*شكراً لمرورك يا باشا ربنا يبارك فيكي ويخليكي ليا *

*بس عايز اقولك حاجه ....*
*الجزء التاني يؤكد ان المراه لو حبت بجد واتخانت ممكن تكره بجد ..... هي أمرأه وديه حقيقه وأسألي فرويد هههههه*​


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> بصراحة من اجمل ما قرائت عن المراة
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا توين بجد
> 
> ...


* بورقها يعني وتقفيل بلادها والا مضروبه هههههههه*

*شكراً حبيبي علي رأيك الجميل ......... ومفتقدك *​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *وجاهز والله* :hlp:​


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى 
انا مرتبطة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

هههههههه

بس هكتب لك ليستة باسماء بنات المنتدى اللى زى القمر 
لو 
رضيوا بيك يعنى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش بقى
> ...



*هههههههههه*
*لا متحفيش *
*ثقتي بنفسي عمياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء شيش بيش*​


----------



## twety (26 أبريل 2010)

*ياريت كل الولاد تعترف بالكلام ده
وقتها المراه هتاخد حقها وتقديرها من الرجل اللى ترتبط بيه

ربنا موجود 
شكرا توين ومتحرمناش من اشعارك الحلوة
*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

twin قال:


> *بورقها يعني وتقفيل بلادها والا مضروبه هههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *شكراً حبيبي علي رأيك الجميل ......... ومفتقدك *​


 
ههههههههه

مش عارف صدقني

ابقي اسائلهالك بس حاليا موبايلها متراقب لسه

انتا عارف خريجي السجون بقي ههه

وانا مفتقدك بجد يا حبيبي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

ممممم ...
مانتا كنت ماشى كويس وأخر جمال:t32:
لالا أكيد حد دفع لك رشوة فى أخر الكلام ده :spor22:
ههههههه
بس انا معاك كلامك مش غلط أوى 
المرأة لما بتحب ممكن تعمل أى حاجة لأسعاد حبيبها :36_3_18:
ولكن لو كرهته يقول على نفسه يا رحمان يارحيم :309xe:
هههههههههههه
وبعدين ما أكيد لو كرهته هيكون بسبب عمايله السودة وخلينا ساكتين بقى:1028yr:
وعلى رأى المثل المصرى الشهييييير 
ويا مأمنه للرجال...:new2:
وقريبا فى منتدانا الثورة ضد الرجااااااال ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> بصراحة من اجمل ما قرائت عن المراة
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا توين بجد
> 
> ...



أنا كده أبتديت اشك فى موضوع الرشوة دى:11azy:
وعرفت مييين تقريبا:nunu0000:
هههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *بس عايز اقولك حاجه ....*
> *الجزء التاني يؤكد ان المراه لو حبت بجد واتخانت ممكن تكره بجد ..... هي أمرأه وديه حقيقه وأسألي فرويد هههههه*



هههههههه
يافرحتى بيك ياتوين :t32:
لالا المفروض المرأة لما تتخان تفضل تحب بجد ويسلام بقى لو حبيبها هو اللى خانها
ياشيخ قول كلام غير ده 
طب ما ده الطبيعى يا بتاع فرويد أنت ولا المفروض لو خانها تبوسه وتحطه جنب الحيط ؟:new6:
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ​
> وقريبا فى منتدانا الثورة ضد الرجااااااال ​


 
اممممم

منتظر القورة دي علشان ابقي اعملكم قمع

شكلنا هنصفصف المنتدي :11azy:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> أنا كده أبتديت اشك فى موضوع الرشوة دى:11azy:
> 
> وعرفت مييين تقريبا:nunu0000:
> 
> هههههه​


 
وياتري مين ده :t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اممممم
> 
> منتظر القورة دي علشان ابقي اعملكم قمع
> 
> شكلنا هنصفصف المنتدي :11azy:



ههههههههههههه
شكلها هتصفصف عليك انت وروك وتوين 
ده لو قدرتوا تقعدوا فى المنتدى من غيرنا 
ده أحنا نص المنتدى الحلو يابنى :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> وياتري مين ده :t9:



خمن تكسب معانا :new6:​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

*



لأنها أحبت ومن يحب بصدق لا يحب الا مره
وإن ضاع حبها فالقلب سينبض نبضات مره

وستراها تحيا وحدها بين صفحات الذكريات
ومع مرور الزمن ستجد عشقها قد مات

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*تصحيحا لمعلومات *
*اللى يحب مرة بجد يقدر يحب اكتر من مرة بس بيدقق فى اختيار ممكن ياخد فترة شوية صعبة ومش قادر يفتح قلبة لحد او بمعنى ادق خايف *
*مجنونة اللى تفضل على زكريات مش ليها اى قيمة خصوصا مع حد باعها او كدب عليها *
*بس نقلة يا وين برضو ميرسى يا فندم لموضوع*


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *ياريت كل الولاد تعترف بالكلام ده*
> *وقتها المراه هتاخد حقها وتقديرها من الرجل اللى ترتبط بيه*
> 
> *ربنا موجود *
> *شكرا توين ومتحرمناش من اشعارك الحلوة*


* ربنا يبارك مرورك يا توتيتي *
*والحمد لله انه عجبك .............. في ناس مبيعجبهاش العجب :hlp:*​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> مش عارف صدقني
> 
> ...


 
*ع البركه  .... ديماً مهتم بيا:t30: *​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ممممم ...
> 
> مانتا كنت ماشى كويس وأخر جمال:t32:
> لالا أكيد حد دفع لك رشوة فى أخر الكلام ده :spor22:
> ...



*أكمل أنا ....*
*يا مأمنا للميه في الغربال 30:*

*شكراً يا ست مرمر علي مرورك الجميل *
*بس يا جدعان انا بتكلم عن المرأه فأنتوا زعلنين ليه :hlp:*​


----------



## Twin (27 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> *تصحيحا لمعلومات *
> *اللى يحب مرة بجد يقدر يحب اكتر من مرة بس بيدقق فى اختيار ممكن ياخد فترة شوية صعبة ومش قادر يفتح قلبة لحد او بمعنى ادق خايف *
> *مجنونة اللى تفضل على زكريات مش ليها اى قيمة خصوصا مع حد باعها او كدب عليها *
> *بس نقلة يا وين برضو ميرسى يا فندم لموضوع*


 
*أبسوتا *
*حابب اقلك حاجه *

*الحب انواع مش كل حب تخيلنا انه حب يبقي حب *
*أنا هنا بتكلم عن الحب الحقيقي ..... حب الأرتباط والتضحيه بالمعني البلدي الزواج*
*فالمرأه هنا هي حبيبه وصديقه وأم وأخت لزوجها *
*وهو لها أب وأخ وصديق وحبيب *
*فلو هذا الحب ضاع ولم يعد مكان للتضحيه تصير هنا المرأه -كل بنات حواء- قبراً للذكريات *
*وللرجال أيضاً ولكن ليس كلهم ......*
*فالحب انواع *
*حب المعرفه والأعجاب*
*وحب الصداقه *
*وحب ما بعد الخطوبه *
*ولكن ما بعد الأرتباط حباً أخر ..... وهذا ما أتحدث عنه*

*وشكراً لمرورك الجميل ..... وكم أتمني أن يكون الموضوع عجبك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أبريل 2010)

انا لو هثور علي حاجه يبقي علي اداره المنتدي فقط لا غير ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (28 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا لو هثور علي حاجه يبقي علي اداره المنتدي فقط لا غير ههههههههه


* ما دخل المنتدي بالمرأه :a4:*​


----------



## Mason (28 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على الوصف الدقيق جدااااا جدااااا*
*للمرأة فى حالة ان امتلكتها *
*كلام رائع بجد*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *شكرا على الوصف الدقيق جدااااا جدااااا*
> 
> *للمرأة فى حالة ان امتلكتها *
> *كلام رائع بجد*
> ...


* وشكراً علي مرورك ياباشا .....*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ...... وصلواتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2010)

*ليه يبنى بس ما انت كنت ماشى حلو فى الاول شكلك 

اتكعبلت وانت ماشى فى قشرة موز 

نصيحة من اخت ابعد عن المراة وغنى 

لحسن البنات هنا كتير وبقيت شباب المنتدى هيقولولك بص ياتوين ياخويا 

زمان كانوا بيقولوا الجرى نص المجدعة لكن الان المجدعة كلهم 

اللهم ما حزرت اللهم فاشهد​*


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ليه يبنى بس ما انت كنت ماشى حلو فى الاول شكلك ​*
> 
> _*اتكعبلت وانت ماشى فى قشرة موز *_​
> _*نصيحة من اخت ابعد عن المراة وغنى *_​
> ...



*يا حول الله .....*
*كله يقولي النص ال فوق حلو وأكني لبس تيشيرت بينك*
*والنص ال تحت وحش وأكني لابس بنطلون بجامه :smil8:*

*حاولو تركزوا والله ال تحت جامد وبينصف المرأه ......*

*عامه شكراً يا أنجي علي مرورك والمنقاره اللطيفه ديه :t30: *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)

*ولكن .... إن خاب حظك ولن  تستطيع*
 *ستري النور ظلام والجمال الساطع  يضيع*

 *ستجدها كالبركان الثائر الغاضب  علي الكل*
 *لاترحم ولا تشفق بل تدمر بقسوه  ولن تمل*

اخي العزيز توين 

ممكن زهقت مني لما بتكلم عن

 عباراتك وكلماتك امر مفروغ منه

عبارات جميلة ومتزنة ..

انما هذه المقولة الذي اقتبستها 

يعني وصفت بابدعت الوصف

صدقني لست مجاملاً هنا 

الك كل الشكر 

زير..قصدي حكيم نساء

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (9 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اخي العزيز توين
> 
> ممكن زهقت مني لما بتكلم عن
> 
> عباراتك وكلماتك امر مفروغ منه


*لا تقلق حبيبي*
*أنا بفتخر بردودك علي موضيعي *​


كليمو قال:


> عبارات جميلة ومتزنة ..
> 
> انما هذه المقولة الذي اقتبستها
> 
> ...


*30:30:30:*
*أول واحد فيك يا منتدي يفهم الجزء ده *
*تحيا الحريه :hlp:*​



كليمو قال:


> زير..قصدي حكيم نساء
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*يا ابني لا يهمك أنت أصبت :t30: *​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *لا تقلق حبيبي*
> *أنا بفتخر بردودك علي موضيعي *
> 
> *30:30:30:*
> ...





وندمت اني مش رديت من الاول

كنت فاكرك عامل شعر وبس

اتاريك حكيم كمان..

هههههههههههههههههه

رهيب الجزء دة

مشكلة المراءة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً ممكن نشيل بالالف واحد 

اوكي

انما الباقي كله زي بعض

شوفلي برد بالمصري كويس

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (10 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> وندمت اني مش رديت من الاول
> 
> كنت فاكرك عامل شعر وبس
> 
> ...



*صحيح يابني*
* أنتي الوحيد هارش ملحتي :t30:*​ 


كليمو قال:


> رهيب الجزء دة
> 
> مشكلة المراءة
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*أختار الموقف وأديك الرد*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 

بصراحة انا لما قريت عنوان الموضوع ان المرأة كائن غريب 

قولت بس هتبقى تريقة علينا للصبح

بس قريت الموضوع ولاقيته رائع ياتوين ومتخافش الجزء الاخير حلو جدا وبيوصف الحقيقة فعلا 

ممممممممممم بس هو فى رجالة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى بتعترف بقيمة المرأة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:

الى اعرفة ان المجتمع بتاعنا عايش فى العصر الطباشيرى أو الخشبى ودول قبل العصر الحجرى بشوية 

يمكن انت حالة نادرة ياتوين 

جميل الموضوع ورقيق جدا


*


----------



## Nemo (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *]
> تذوب كالثلج كلما اقتربت منها لتداعبها
> وتصير كالندي المنعش حينما تحتضنها
> 
> ...


*

كلمات حللللللوة أوى ومعبرة أوى عن حب المرأة
واحييك على نقل الصورة بالشكل الجميل ده
يعنى مش عارفة اكتب تعليق مناسب بجد
بس عموما الكلمتين اللى فوق دول من الروائع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

موضووع روووعه
وكل كلمت اتقالت ما هي الا ذوق عالي جدا في وصف المراه
شكراا ليك كتير ع موضوعك الجميل
وردك اتفهم دلوقتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وردك اتفهم دلوقتي
> ربنا يباركك


* هههههههههههههههه صحيح*
*بس جملة "كائن غريب" ثقيلة شوي *
*بدل "غريب" بكلمة رقيقة اكثر:mus13: *
*هههههههههههههه*

*موضوع جميل يا توين شكرا ليك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * هههههههههههههههه صحيح*
> *بس جملة "كائن غريب" ثقيلة شوي *
> *بدل "غريب" بكلمة رقيقة اكثر:mus13: *
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...



*يا بنتي اهدي شوووويه
ههههههههههههه
انا رديت عليه من اللي انا فهمتو وانتي فهمتيه
 بس هو قصدو بالكائن الغريب ده اتقال في الموضوع ده
فياريت لو كل واحد يفكر كده ويا ستي قابلين الكلمه
زي ما قالت نانسي انا احب اكون الكائن الغريب ده
اهدي يا بت شويه يا ملعاها دايما ههههههههههههههه
*


----------

